# Running Letro on cycle



## manickanuck (Mar 12, 2012)

To people who have experience running letro on cycle... would this be a good way to run it without hindering gains too much...
day 1-4 2.5mgs/day
day 5-8 1.25 mgs/day
day 9-12 1.25 mgs eod
day 12-16 1.25 e4d

thinking of running adex starting day 12 at .5 ed
What to the experienced users of letro think here and if you have a better plan i'll take all the advice i can get thanks


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 12, 2012)

Bro I run it 1.25 eod to e3d and love it. No issues whatsoever


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 12, 2012)

whats your cycle like? no libido issues, dry joints or lethargy?


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm running prop, tren, mast. No libido issues at all, no joint issues


----------



## Grozny (Mar 13, 2012)

I've seen people use doses all over the place. Some people notice a strong effect on only .5mg/day. I think typically its 1/2 tab every other or third day, but again, no consensus and I am sure it works differently for each person.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

OP, you running letro as an AI instead of Adex or Aromasin?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> OP, you running letro as an AI instead of Adex or Aromasin?



Letrozole and anastrozole are pretty much interchangeable. It comes typically as a 2.5mg tab, compared to Arimidex's 1mg. 

Otherwise in some case Nolvadex is better choice, it allows estrogen to build in the body, but blocks it at the receptor. It seems less "harsh" on the cardiovascular system compared to aromatase inhibitors. Generally though, my advice is to consider estrogen maintenance drugs only when you need them. If you have the benefit of lab work, a small dose of arimidex every few days can be fine for managing estrogen excess. Others just choose to go with Nolvadex, as lipids tend to be better on it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

Most cases I have read on letro is used soley to deal with early stage Gyno symptoms, not so much for on-cycle AI usage. Letro is a little harsh on the lipids too?

Thanks for the info


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)

Letro completely destroys my libido even while on test.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Letro completely destroys my libido even while on test.



if u have cialis on hand though it wont be an issue, otherwise if you don't taper of letro, your oestrogen will rebound, and this will kill your sex drive, taper of the letro and then make sure to take nolva for 1-2weeks after so that your increased oestrogen doesn't affect you adversely.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)

Grozny said:


> if u have cialis on hand though it wont be an issue, otherwise if you don't taper of letro, your oestrogen will rebound, and this will kill your sex drive, taper of the letro and then make sure to take nolva for 1-2weeks after so that your increased oestrogen doesn't affect you adversely.



Im pretty young so I havent really thought about getting ED meds, never thought I'd need them.

last time I took letro, I started taking aromasin/nolva alongside it for a week then I tapered off letro. 

Honestly I wouldn't recommend letro as an ai, only use it if you want to try treating gyno.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 13, 2012)

im using adex as an ai. i want letro for gyno issues. im on test deca and eq so i think nolva is a bad choice but im sure its estrogen not progesterone. how do people run it for gyno issues?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 13, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken theres a sticky here about letro gyno reduction protocol. 
And if I remember corrcetly it started at 2.5mgs ED for a week I believe and then tapered down slowly for another week down to zero. 
Start hard and taper off slowly. 
I agree with vibrant though. Letro killed my sex drive and it took me nearly a month to get it all straightened out. 
I think it nearly stops estrogen and it sure wouldnt be my choice to use as a ai during cycle. 
However a friend of mine always liked doing a small dose at the tail end of his cycles and he said it helped harden him up. 
To each their own on some of this stuff but I just keep it on hand for emergencies.


----------

